# lil guys Schwinn



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I know this aint much to look at right now but this is going to be finished pretty fast. It looks kinda basic but after its painted you will understand why we did the frame like we did. Pics coming real soon.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

its a walnut huh !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 26 2006, 06:01 PM~6641126
> *its a walnut huh !
> *


go to the corner.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

y do it have a nub


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 26 2006, 06:03 PM~6641142
> *y do it have a nub
> *


what did I just say?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im sure its gonna be cool


----------



## LIL LOW YUNGSTER (Nov 17, 2006)

YOU GOING TO USE MY FRAME?


----------



## LIL LOW YUNGSTER (Nov 17, 2006)

I BETTER REPHRASE THAT, 
ARE YOU GOING TO USE THE FRAME YOU GOT FROM ME? WHICH IS NOW YOUR FRAME?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cutty gona come in here hating. 

again


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL LOW YUNGSTER_@Nov 26 2006, 06:11 PM~6641197
> *YOU GOING TO USE MY FRAME?
> *


NO.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL LOW YUNGSTER_@Nov 26 2006, 06:12 PM~6641204
> *I BETTER REPHRASE THAT,
> ARE YOU GOING TO USE THE FRAME YOU GOT FROM ME? WHICH IS NOW YOUR FRAME?
> *


No homie. I have had his frame for a while. Socios is having its yearly christmas party and I always have a member that wants to start a project so Im going to see who wants it. Im going to give it a good home.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

(TWISTED NIGHTMARES) june1976 schwinn. (semi custom

no more tequila bike


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wat happen to the other design ?
lil guy i love u u ***** :wave:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r+Nov 26 2006, 07:13 PM~6641596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fuck off!

what other design?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Erics probably talking about the one for the tequila idea.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2006, 07:23 PM~6641676
> *Erics probably talking about the one for the tequila idea.
> *


you showed him?

cause i didnt.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep tequilla one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

remember we did one a long ass time ago? The first one we didnt use?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 26 2006, 07:13 PM~6641208
> *cutty gona come in here hating.
> 
> again
> *


here i come,,,why does the frame have a nipple on it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 26 2006, 07:41 PM~6641804
> *here i come,,,why does the frame have a nipple on it?
> *


sex addict.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 26 2006, 07:41 PM~6641804
> *here i come,,,why does the frame have a nipple on it?
> *


hater. your mad cause this bike is gona take you out.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

not really only thing differnt is the nipple


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok. Here is the frame. I still need to take all the paint off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres what I did today. I filled in behind the seatpost. :biggrin: Tomorrow I hope to get the tank started.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

are u goin to rush it so it looks like crap?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

do you only fuck with schwinn socios


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2006, 09:01 PM~6641907
> *do you only fuck with schwinn socios
> *


ya if its not he goes off like a bat outta hell


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2006, 08:01 PM~6641907
> *do you only fuck with schwinn socios
> *


Yes sir. I dont want anything else. I have worked on the taiwan frames for other people but I will never own any of those frames.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:uh: wow thats alot of progress !  sweet raul looking good ! but the whole nipple thing iam not digging it! :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 26 2006, 09:04 PM~6641937
> *:uh: wow thats alot of progress !   sweet raul looking good ! but the whole nipple thing iam not digging it!  :cheesy:
> *


maybe lil guy can suck on it while at the shows? :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 26 2006, 08:01 PM~6641903
> *are u goin to rush it so it looks like crap?
> *


fuck you.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 27 2006, 04:05 PM~6641944
> *fuck you.
> *


sounds like some one else is a sex addict around here!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes mad now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone else want to fuck this topic up?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

(TWISTED NIGHTMARES) june1976 schwinn. (semi custom


[/quote]
CAN'T YOU COME UP WITH A BETTER NAME, WHATS A TWISTED NIGHTMARE ANYWAY


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2006, 04:08 PM~6641967
> *Anyone else want to fuck this topic up?
> *


no you already did that smart ass . 
































great.














x10000432424.90


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

please stop whoring.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

just take away that nipple


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 26 2006, 08:16 PM~6642007
> *just take away that nipple
> *


wait till its finished and you will see why i did it that way.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ok ill wait n see what the nipple has to offer


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lil guy pm sent.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:nono: cutty be nice 
nice looking mr lil guy


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i know im just fuckin wit lil guy he gets to serious like raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im waiting for the ok from lil guy and then I can tell you guys something.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 26 2006, 08:59 PM~6642268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 26 2006, 09:59 PM~6642268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:ugh:/?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so we were going to do the frame and bust out the real skirt at the end but everyone started bitching and now the surprise is fucked up.  Heres the real skirt. And cutty, Its going to be called Black sunday. Can you guess why? :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

more pics of the frame and stuff tomorrow.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its a reverse nipple now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 26 2006, 09:25 PM~6642447
> *its a reverse nipple now
> *


Im glad you still like it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2006, 08:57 PM~6642258
> *Im waiting for the ok from lil guy and then I can tell you guys something.
> *


yes.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

what does the antenna have to do with the skirt idea ? and the skirt looks like a penis !!! 













nice skirt and fuck waiting ! looks nice lil guy !


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

this is the bike thats gona take out cutty's 'green warrior' 

cutty made my list.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

looks good ! so far ! but the tank seems to plain for that skirt ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 26 2006, 10:25 PM~6642863
> *looks good ! so far ! but the tank seems to plain for that skirt ?
> *


More room for graphics or patterns and stuff like that. Its only going to be a Semi. This will have custom parts to match the skirt.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2006, 06:27 PM~6642873
> *More room for graphics or patterns and stuff like that. Its only going to be a Semi. This will have custom parts to match the skirt.
> *


i say you should only do the support bars so that way you can still ride in front of every one !


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 26 2006, 10:25 PM~6642863
> *looks good ! so far ! but the tank seems to plain for that skirt ?
> *


i want to keep it clean.
i dont like cluttered bikes.

and it will be ridden.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 26 2006, 10:36 PM~6642911
> *i want to keep it clean.
> i dont like cluttered bikes.
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

lol I'm a little confused with all the nipple talk, but the skirt design is looking pretty good.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 27 2006, 04:16 PM~6642796
> *what does the antenna have to do with the skirt idea ? and the skirt looks like a penis !!!
> nice skirt and fuck waiting ! looks nice lil guy !
> *


IF UR PENIS LOOKS LIKE THAT U GOT PROMBLEMS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bwahahaaha


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

T.T.T FOR BLACK SUNDAY.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk black friday i did nto get my 20 dollar mp3  
it was like 70 reg price fuken ppl from mexico wake up earlyer we went at 8am and noting was left


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2006, 05:00 PM~6647332
> *fuk black friday i did nto get my 20 dollar mp3
> it was like 70 reg price fuken ppl from mexico wake up earlyer we went at 8am and noting was left
> *


this post belongs in chat.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Nov 27 2006, 12:34 AM~6643278
> *IF UR PENIS LOOKS LIKE THAT U GOT PROMBLEMS
> *


X 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 27 2006, 05:00 PM~6647332
> *fuk black friday i did nto get my 20 dollar mp3
> it was like 70 reg price fuken ppl from mexico wake up earlyer we went at 8am and noting was left
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

if ur penis looks like a dagger u have issues


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

PLEASE STOP WHORING!!!! I DONT WANT THIS TOPIC TO BE DELETED.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Something like this.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lookin good boss


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

looks sweet raul.


i will email you pics of my parts design tommorow.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

oh yea raul do the tank boxy. i dont want the lil bars to show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Nov 27 2006, 10:00 PM~6649661
> *oh yea raul do the tank boxy. i dont want the lil bars to show.
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn that shit going to be bad ey mad props to raul and lil guy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SOCIOS TRYIN TO BE SUPERMAN WITH ALL THEM PROJECTS AT ONCE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any updates????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 1 2006, 06:36 PM~6676849
> *any updates????
> *


Updates this weekend.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2006, 10:39 PM~6649532
> *Something like this.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 2 2006, 01:03 AM~6678804
> *:0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 2 2006, 03:40 PM~6681667
> *:dunno:
> *


that means he likes it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 2 2006, 03:50 PM~6681713
> *that means he likes it.
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is all I got done today. I cut out that little strip for the bottom of the tank. I started to do more but it got to cold.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hell yea its been realy cold lately.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

T.T.T


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Should I work on this today?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

no i wouldent work on it till 2010


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 10 2006, 05:00 PM~6736557
> *no i wouldent work on it till 2010
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2006, 04:54 PM~6736537
> *Should I work on this today?
> *


nothing new?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Dec 10 2006, 05:02 PM~6736578
> *nothing new?
> *


maybe...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

finish up rocs frame before this one


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2006, 05:03 PM~6736581
> *maybe...
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

A little sloppy but I will get them cleaned up and welded in soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will start working on the tanks this week. This frame is going to be done soon.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

looks good raul.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice semi 76 aka juan


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 17 2006, 02:09 PM~6776014
> * nice semi 76 aka juan
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just have to clean up the frame and then we are ready for some welding. Looks like someones going to have a good Christmas. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 17 2006, 02:16 PM~6776042
> *I just have to clean up the frame and then we are ready for some welding. Looks like someones going to have a good Christmas.  :biggrin:
> *


 you know it buddy. :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn xmas present to ur self they are the best u can get


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 17 2006, 02:24 PM~6776061
> *damn xmas present to ur self they are the best u can get
> *


this one is special.


----------



## Sinaloa650 (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks good so far. Keep us posted. Can't wait to see it wen it's done. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

WE WANT SPARKS!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 21 2006, 02:04 PM~6799268
> *WE WANT SPARKS!!!
> *


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i ust got a frame for 30 buckz people n im gonna start workin on it soon tryin to figure a design for it right now just that im in mexico work on it when i get back


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Dec 23 2006, 11:30 AM~6810116
> *i ust got a frame for 30 buckz people n im gonna start workin on it soon tryin to figure a design for it right now just that im in mexico work on it when i get back
> *


ok and.....

dont copy my frame design. :angry:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 23 2006, 11:38 AM~6810143
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 23 2006, 11:36 AM~6810135
> *ok and.....
> 
> dont copy my frame design. :angry:
> *


Hes not going to do that. I think he just got inspired to do something thats all.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2006, 11:41 AM~6810155
> *Hes not going to do that. I think he just got inspired to do something thats all.
> *


sweet.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 17 2006, 05:46 PM~6775958
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wat size metal u usein socios


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup: looks good so far


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 23 2006, 12:12 PM~6810253
> *wat size metal u usein socios
> *


Its 16 guage sheetmetal. Its the thickness of a nickel if your wondering how thick it is.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

thanks i need to get some to finish my frame i had some other knid of metal n it didnt weld gud


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2006, 12:37 PM~6810338
> *Its 16 guage sheetmetal. Its the thickness of a nickel if your wondering how thick it is.
> *


Damn socios cant wait for you to get started on my frame homie. Oh yeah by the way empty you inbox, im trying to reply to your pm's homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Dec 23 2006, 12:44 PM~6810371
> *Damn socios cant wait for you to get started on my frame homie. Oh yeah by the way empty you inbox, im trying to reply to your pm's homie
> *


  Done.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 23 2006, 01:00 PM~6810455
> *ttt.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2006, 01:00 PM~6810459
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i dont get it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No whoring. :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2006, 01:04 PM~6810473
> *No whoring.  :uh:
> *


shit.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2006, 01:04 PM~6810473
> *No whoring.  :uh:
> *


OWNED!!!!


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

thou shall not whore! :cheesy: hi kids :wave: .... ay raul we still on for building my frame? i got the funds for u to get really creative  juans frame is looking good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 24 2006, 08:41 AM~6810354
> *thanks i need to get some to finish my frame i had some other knid of metal n it didnt weld gud
> *


it might just be the person welding ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Another update tomorrow.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2006, 10:26 PM~6812938
> *Another update tomorrow.
> *


whats the next step?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Dec 23 2006, 04:39 PM~6811298
> *thou shall not whore!  :cheesy: hi kids :wave: ....  ay raul  we still on for building my frame?  i got the funds for u to get really creative   juans frame is looking good so far  :thumbsup:
> *


Pm me homie and let me know. We got to talk about it and go from there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 24 2006, 01:25 PM~6816145
> *whats the next step?
> *


I need to get all the paint off for the welder. I bought a new drill last night and I will be putting it to good use today.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

did you talk too taco about the fenders?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 24 2006, 01:50 PM~6816272
> *did you talk too taco about the fenders?
> *


not yet. but i need to talk to him about some other stuff too. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

T.T.T


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 26 2006, 06:02 PM~6831421
> *T.T.T
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im working on this today.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 01:26 PM~6845806
> *Im working on this today.
> *


get pics too.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 03:08 PM~6846824
> *pm sent
> *


to who?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

someone else.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2006, 11:23 AM~6847016
> *someone else.
> *


pm sent!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

stop whoring.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I only got about half of it cleaned up today. The paint is really thick on this frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have to buy another one of these.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Almost there buddy.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 07:49 PM~6849410
> *Almost there buddy.
> 
> 
> ...


the skirt looks tight upside down. :0


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Damn, that wire wheel has definitely seen better days.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 08:49 PM~6849410
> *Almost there buddy.
> 
> 
> ...




miralo muy chingon :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u better charge lil guy for the wheel u had to replace


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 30 2006, 11:15 AM~6862827
> *u better charge lil guy for the wheel u had to replace
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 30 2006, 10:58 AM~6862768
> *miralo muy chingon  :biggrin:
> *


I cant wait for the homie Carlos and his project to be done. Tell him I said whats up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not much progress today. I did match the skirts. The pics look the same but trust me, now there perfect.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sweet.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Nothing really new yet. The only thing is that Taco is going to make a set of fenders for this bike. So they should atleast have a design soon.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will get to work tomorrow.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cant wait to get it back and start working on it.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2007, 06:49 PM~6921394
> *I will get to work tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 GRIND SOME BODYS FACE OFF WITH THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 6 2007, 05:53 PM~6921428
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 GRIND SOME BODYS FACE OFF WITH THAT. :biggrin:
> *


I fucked up my finger pretty bad the other day with one of those. From now on I use thick gloves with that.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2007, 06:55 PM~6921454
> *I fucked up my finger pretty bad the other day with one of those. From now on I use thick gloves with that.
> *


THAT HURT.I ALWAYS USE LEATHER GLOVES


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 06:04 PM~6865372
> *Not much progress today. I did match the skirts. The pics look the same but trust me, now there perfect.
> 
> 
> ...


the right one looks weird.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 6 2007, 06:38 PM~6921802
> *the right  one looks weird.
> *


Have your eyes checked.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2007, 06:40 PM~6921813
> *Have your eyes checked.
> *


i did, fucker said i needed glasses. :angry: screw that.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 6 2007, 06:47 PM~6921860
> *i did, fucker said i needed glasses. :angry: screw that.
> *


 :uh: Contacts. :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 6 2007, 07:47 PM~6921860
> *i did, fucker said i needed glasses. :angry: screw that.
> *


I GOT CONTACT BRO!THEY WORK VERY WELL!NEXT IS LASER OPERATION! :cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 7 2007, 04:52 PM~6922696
> *I GOT CONTACT BRO!THEY WORK VERY WELL!NEXT IS LASER OPERATION! :cheesy:
> *


baller!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## huggybear! (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 7 2007, 01:02 PM~6926057
> *
> *


 :uh: youre gay !


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 6 2007, 08:52 PM~6922696
> *I GOT CONTACT BRO!THEY WORK VERY WELL!NEXT IS RASER OPERATION! :cheesy:
> *


  oh shit


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any updates raul.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Nothing new today. Some other things came up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Finally working on it right now.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2007, 05:47 PM~6979867
> *Finally working on it right now.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its done buddy. I will have pics by tonight.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2007, 11:26 AM~6984408
> *Its done buddy. I will have pics by tonight.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is it for now.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2007, 06:19 PM~6987129
> *This is it for now.
> 
> 
> ...


me like. :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

wheres it go now?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 14 2007, 06:59 PM~6987549
> *wheres it go now?
> *


I have to grind the welds down and then I can give it to lil guy.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

you aint puttin bondo on


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jan 14 2007, 07:24 PM~6987793
> *you aint puttin bondo on
> *


im sure someone else is, but Im not going to do it.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

is the kickstand coming off?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

X2 OR SOMTING COOL LIKE A DTWIST STAND?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The kickstand is staying. I dont know if its going to stay stock or what.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2007, 08:39 PM~6988711
> *The kickstand is staying. I dont know if its going to stay stock or what.
> *


im keeping the stock one.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

just dont paint it :thumbsdown: chrome it or somting


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 05:01 PM~6988909
> *just dont paint it :thumbsdown: chrome it or somting
> *


i say paint it and get s little strip of gold or silver leaf on it !


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 14 2007, 09:01 PM~6988909
> *just dont paint it :thumbsdown: chrome it or somting
> *


no.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 14 2007, 09:03 PM~6988927
> *i say paint it and get s little strip of gold or silver leaf on it !
> *


good idea.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

or that
but just dont leave it plain


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 14 2007, 09:14 PM~6989048
> *or that
> but just dont leave it plain
> *


what are you getting?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i dont have it its cut off fuk kikstands


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 15 2007, 06:30 PM~6996296
> *i dont have it its cut off fuk kikstands
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

i forgot these pics.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats it until I grind it down.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

hey raul, juan said to go ahead and cut the kick stand off


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2007, 08:28 PM~6987825
> *im sure someone else is, but Im not going to do it.
> *


not me :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r+Jan 16 2007, 08:13 PM~7007406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your not.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 16 2007, 10:59 PM~7008799
> *
> your not.
> *


calm down wey


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 08:17 PM~7007459
> *not me :angry:
> *


why not?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 16 2007, 11:02 PM~7008827
> *why not?
> *


u calm down too


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 10:03 PM~7008838
> *u calm down too
> *


It aint my bike so Im not sorried about it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 16 2007, 11:04 PM~7008854
> *It aint my bike so Im not sorried about it.
> *


hey! thats my quote


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 10:00 PM~7008807
> *calm down wey
> *


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 16 2007, 07:33 PM~7006916
> *i forgot these pics.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its done! :cheesy: 


































All it needs now is the molded fenders by taco and then it can go to paint.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

wat u use to cut


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2007, 08:51 PM~7123128
> *Its done!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


cool. now its time for me to work my magic..
hurry up taco


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jan 29 2007, 07:56 PM~7123195
> *wat u use to cut
> *


The cheese? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2007, 07:57 PM~7123210
> *cool. now its time for me to work my magic..
> hurry up taco
> *


I didnt know you were going to paint this?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

them skirts go hard!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

good job raul :thumbsup: looks bad ass.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2007, 09:00 PM~7123250
> *I didnt know you were going to paint this?
> *


well he said i was.. but knowing him.. he probaly changed his mind


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2007, 11:00 PM~7123242
> *The cheese?  :dunno:
> *


no wonder y it stinks in here man open the windows


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jan 30 2007, 07:37 PM~7132926
> *no wonder y it stinks in here man open the windows
> *


thats what raul does he farts and closes all the windows


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn  kame out sic 
damn i wonder if sic gets his hands on this cus id be sic as fuck


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 30 2007, 06:48 PM~7133024
> *thats what raul does he farts and closes all the windows
> *


What was that thing that one guy said when he farted? He cupped his farts to smell them? Who was that?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 30 2007, 08:23 AM~7127314
> *good job raul :thumbsup: looks bad ass.
> *


Let me know when I can drop it off.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

came out awesome


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2007, 09:19 PM~7134690
> *Let me know when I can drop it off.
> *


whenever man.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2007, 10:18 PM~7134678
> *What was that thing that one guy said when he farted? He cupped his farts to smell them? Who was that?
> *


that was ozzy the cupper


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 31 2007, 02:04 PM~7140315
> *that was ozzy the cupper
> *


Thats him. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuckin lil *** called me out the blue..
***** kept said ***** and hella..
lol..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 08:43 PM~7153720
> *fuckin lil *** called me out the blue..
> ***** kept said ***** and hella..
> lol..
> *


great


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

give me a spray gun and i do damage


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

well i do


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i cause damage to the toilet !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 2 2007, 12:32 AM~7154178
> *i cause damage to the toilet !
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 1 2007, 10:32 PM~7154178
> *i cause damage to the toilet !
> *


no.. i do..
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d74/sic713/1161967663.jpg


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2007, 01:46 AM~7154770
> *no.. i do..
> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d74/sic713/1161967663.jpg
> *


damn fool thats the second time ive seen that :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

quit clickin shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2007, 02:03 AM~7154881
> *quit clickin shit
> *


ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats up with the fenders? You still need me to draw them?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2007, 12:26 PM~7226370
> *Whats up with the fenders? You still need me to draw them?
> *


pm sent.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lil niga may get his frame today congrats uffin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 10 2007, 10:39 AM~7450459
> *lil niga may get his frame today congrats uffin:
> *


great


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 10 2007, 10:39 AM~7450459
> *lil niga may get his frame today congrats uffin:
> *


i cant wait to start my build.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

the eagle has landed. 

i love my frame. thanks raul :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 10 2007, 10:18 PM~7452467
> *the eagle has landed.
> 
> i love my frame. thanks raul :thumbsup:
> *


cool
whats up with parts what you gonna do 
faced twisted stock or :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2007, 07:20 PM~7452474
> *cool
> whats up with parts what you gonna do
> faced twisted stock or :dunno:
> *


secret.

i saw your frame too. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 10 2007, 10:22 PM~7452484
> *secret.
> 
> i saw your frame too. :biggrin:
> *


well any welds yet


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2007, 07:36 PM~7452543
> *well any welds yet
> *


no welds. but the tube from the crank to tank is off.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 10 2007, 10:41 PM~7452561
> *no welds. but the tube from the crank to tank is off.
> *


I know that
nothing new then


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2007, 07:45 PM~7452578
> *I know that
> nothing new then
> *


nope.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 10 2007, 10:48 PM~7452585
> *nope.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2007, 07:53 PM~7452613
> *
> *


atleast i got my frame. :cheesy:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 10 2007, 07:56 PM~7452626
> *atleast i got my frame. :cheesy:
> *


haha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 10 2007, 10:56 PM~7452626
> *atleast i got my frame. :cheesy:
> *


woop woop


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

update: frame is now rust free. and the frame is straight and ready for bondo.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bah


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

custom fenders coming soon.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

pics? out of all the pics in this topic olny one that worked wuz the back skirts :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 12 2007, 11:58 AM~7462248
> *pics?  out of all the pics in this topic olny one that worked wuz the back skirts  :dunno:
> *


they used to work but turned into red X's.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 12 2007, 04:00 PM~7462269
> *they used to work but turned into red X's.
> *


yea i noticed that lol pozt summore up :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sent out the frame to get the bondo done today.
just waiting on fenders and its off to paint.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:werd: FUK YAE


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 21 2007, 01:57 PM~7523451
> *sent out the frame to get the bondo done today.
> just waiting on fenders and its off to paint.
> *


who did you send it to?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Mar 21 2007, 03:24 PM~7523940
> *who did you send it to?
> *


a pro.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NALGAS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know why the pics dont work anymore. I will post them up again when I get a chance.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 21 2007, 05:46 PM~7525113
> *I dont know why the pics dont work anymore. I will post them up again when I get a chance.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 21 2007, 06:05 PM~7525266
> *:cheesy:
> *


Probably this weekend.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

painted a few parts today.
tommorow gonna paint the rims and relace them.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 22 2007, 02:53 PM~7531386
> *painted a few parts today.
> tommorow gonna paint the rims and relace them.
> *


wtf?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 22 2007, 06:22 PM~7532848
> *wtf?
> *


what?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 22 2007, 06:30 PM~7532896
> *what?
> *


what parts did you paint?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 22 2007, 08:43 PM~7534324
> *what parts did you paint?
> *


a crank, down crown, fork bars.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 23 2007, 03:35 AM~7535275
> *a crank, down crown, fork bars.
> *


do you ever sleep?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CRACK IS WHACK


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 23 2007, 04:49 PM~7539140
> *CRACK IS WHACK
> *


word?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

poop sex


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 23 2007, 06:36 PM~7539662
> *Im going to hate on this bike cause I know its going to be better then mne.
> *


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

i picked up your bike today. heres some pics.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

last pic.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Your shits gonna be nice man.
Cant wait till it comes out.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Mar 28 2007, 10:34 PM~7574761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap it turned out nice!!! when do i get it?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN+Mar 28 2007, 10:32 PM~7574747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 29 2007, 07:44 AM~7575764
> *holy crap it turned out nice!!! when do i get it?
> *


Maybe when you pay for it :uh:
Plus you have to find out some information for me today don't forget


----------



## bigmex408 (Feb 21, 2007)

thats hella clean


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmex408_@Mar 29 2007, 10:12 AM~7576752
> *thats hella clean
> *


9 post :roflmao: Newbie


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmex408_@Mar 29 2007, 09:12 AM~7576752
> *thats hella clean
> *


thanks. hows your bike?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice just needs paint


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 29 2007, 03:18 PM~7579341
> *nice just needs paint
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 29 2007, 11:37 AM~7577933
> *9 post :roflmao: Newbie
> *


 :uh: and?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigmex408_@Mar 29 2007, 09:12 AM~7576752
> *thats hella clean
> *


Whats up Eric. :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Mar 28 2007, 10:33 PM~7574753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

arent u cool ...sike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 29 2007, 06:53 PM~7580680
> *Im pissed cause its better then my bike.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

paint better come out good...


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2007, 07:55 PM~7580688
> *i like dikes on bikes
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2007, 06:56 PM~7580698
> *paint better come out good...
> *


Or else what?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes goin to kick ur ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 29 2007, 06:59 PM~7580728
> *Im just going to hug my big black chocolate teddy bear until raul leaves me alone.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 29 2007, 06:59 PM~7580736
> *hes goin to kick ur ass
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2007, 08:00 PM~7580741
> *last nite i stold erics dilldoe and used it in my ass it felt good
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 29 2007, 07:01 PM~7580751
> *Im a sureno trapped in a norteno body.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2007, 07:59 PM~7580730
> *Or else what?
> *


it will kill all the hard work put into the frame..


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 29 2007, 07:01 PM~7580751
> *last night me n eric played a game called grab ass with each other it was fun especialy when he stuck a dildo up my ass call me eric hope whe can do it again sometime real soon
> love <3 cutty
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2007, 07:04 PM~7580777
> *it will kill all the hard work put into the frame..
> *


I dont care I got my $$$. 
































j/p :biggrin: I happen to know that the painter is going to take good care of this. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

w/e


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 29 2007, 07:08 PM~7580821
> *w/e
> *


cuttys mad.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 29 2007, 07:08 PM~7580821
> *w/e
> *


bwahahahaha i won :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bullshit im just typing girlie like raul does


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 29 2007, 07:23 PM~7580949
> *im just being a little bitch like raul says I am.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

raul pm sent.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2007, 08:24 PM~7580959
> *i need to ram a mans ass right bout now
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

fuckin ****. any one else wants to fuck up my topic.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 30 2007, 04:00 PM~7586472
> *fuckin ****. any one else wants to fuck up my topic.
> *


and how many topics have you fukked up?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2007, 05:08 PM~7586505
> *and how many topics have you fukked up?
> *


so damn true LMAO
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2007, 02:08 PM~7586505
> *and how many topics have you fukked up?
> *


great.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

This topic sucks! 

Bike is cool though. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Mar 30 2007, 05:37 PM~7587549
> *This topic sucks!
> 
> Bike is cool though. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2007, 05:53 PM~7587621
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wtf do you want nagger :angry: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 30 2007, 05:55 PM~7587637
> *wtf do you want nagger :angry:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


blood.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2007, 05:57 PM~7587648
> *blood.
> *


thats my word


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2007, 03:08 PM~7586505
> *and how many topics have you fukked up?
> *


end of that story.. enough said


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2007, 06:03 PM~7587685
> *end of that story.. enough said
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 30 2007, 06:05 PM~7587701
> *:uh:
> *


I can help you with that staring problem.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 30 2007, 06:14 PM~7587776
> *I can help you with that staring problem.
> *


rauls mad


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 30 2007, 09:15 PM~7587778
> *rauls mad
> *


where you at *****.
usually you blown up layitlow like it was cuttys dick


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2007, 07:30 PM~7592805
> *where  you at *****.
> usually you blown up layitlow like it was cuttys dick
> *


 :uh: .......these past days me and my dad were working on his 66. sanding it down getting the body straight and bondoing it. still not finished.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 31 2007, 10:39 PM~7592865
> *:uh: .......these past days me and my dad were working on his 66. sanding it down getting the body straight and bondoing it. still not finished.
> *


cool good luck on that I am gonna pick me up a new ride real soon


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2007, 07:40 PM~7592873
> *cool good luck on that I am gonna pick me up a new ride real soon
> *


shit better come out good. i didnt get 4 blisters for nothing.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

when are you going to get your frame? its been sitting next to my frame for a few weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Apr 5 2007, 09:13 PM~7628655
> *when are you going to get your frame? its been sitting next to my frame for a few weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i gave edmond the money today.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

K


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT for a incomplete bike


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 10 2007, 08:03 AM~7657380
> *TTT for a incomplete bike
> *


great.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Mar 28 2007, 11:35 PM~7574766
> *last pic.
> 
> 
> ...


dam i ember at san jose seeing this frame all plane and shit...it look sic know!!! good shit


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 14 2007, 08:27 PM~7692281
> *dam i ember at san jose seeing this frame all plane and shit...it look sic know!!! good shit
> *


yup it came out good.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

GOOD JOB SON..IM PROUD OF U.. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More progress soon.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2007, 08:39 PM~7745135
> *More progress soon.
> *


hope i get my frame soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Can I post pics of the fender design?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2007, 08:51 PM~7745212
> *Can I post pics of the fender design?
> *


yea sure.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Front









Rear









Taco should be finished with them in about a week or two.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Chainguard? :dunno: It was kinda hard to take a pic of.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

THE CHAIN GUARD IS SIMMILAR TO MINES


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 21 2007, 10:14 PM~7745360
> *THE CHAIN GUARD IS SIMMILAR TO MINES
> *


Not really.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know why some of te othe pics arnt working so here that are again. This is all before it was cleaned up, bondo and primer.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

OH YEA U HAVE A POINT IT DONT LOK SAME ITS BEEN SO LONG THAT I HAVENT EVEN SEEN IT SINCE LIKE WAT DECEMBER OR JANUARY?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All cleaned up.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt. wating for fenders and its off too sic to work his majic.

ey raul if you want you can post up the parts in here.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought you were not using him.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 10 2007, 04:11 PM~8077884
> *I thought you were not using him.
> *


? who said that.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Cause you said he was to high way back when


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shit cockmaster


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

word.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn i want to ser ur bike done liek i do mines
damn ther is just many bikes id like to see done here on layitlow 
but fine wine takes time

n tuckin the wang chung tonite


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 10 2007, 05:09 PM~8078153
> *damn i want to ser ur bike done liek i do mines
> damn ther is just many bikes id like to see done here on layitlow
> but fine wine takes time
> ...


yea.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

got the fenders.  thanks taco.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

also got me the crank cups and hardware. not schwinn. yea i know.  but they are all chrome. :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 29 2007, 07:23 PM~7580949
> *bullshit im just typing girlie like raul does
> *


:angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What kinda parts are you using for this faced,twisted custom que?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 21 2007, 04:25 PM~8150388
> *What kinda parts are you using for this faced,twisted custom que?
> *


both.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 21 2007, 07:33 PM~8150432
> *both.
> *


Do you have any ideas drawing parts you can post? :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 21 2007, 04:42 PM~8150478
> *Do you have any ideas drawing parts you can post? :biggrin:
> *


no.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 21 2007, 07:50 PM~8150519
> *no.
> *


If ya got any thing pm me with some ideas or something. I wanna see progress.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 21 2007, 04:56 PM~8150553
> *If ya got any thing pm me with some ideas or something. I wanna see progress.
> *


ok i got a crazy idea but i dont know how to do it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 21 2007, 07:59 PM~8150567
> *ok i got a crazy idea but i dont know how to do it.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 21 2007, 05:01 PM~8150575
> *
> *


pm sent.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 21 2007, 05:59 PM~8150567
> *ok i got a crazy idea but i dont know how to do it.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 21 2007, 05:21 PM~8150669
> *
> *


?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Chainguard should be done this weekend.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 21 2007, 05:25 PM~8150696
> *Chainguard should be done this weekend.
> *


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 21 2007, 09:25 PM~8150696
> *Chainguard should be done this weekend.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 21 2007, 09:25 PM~8150696
> *Chainguard should be done this weekend.
> *


 uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Drama...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2007, 12:41 PM~8165905
> *Drama...
> *


Please elaborate.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Nah, I will let him exlain.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2007, 12:45 PM~8165923
> *Nah, I will let him exlain.
> *


lil guy?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2007, 09:41 AM~8165905
> *Drama...
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 24 2007, 03:03 PM~8166597
> *
> *


So what happen?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 24 2007, 12:16 PM~8166652
> *So what happen?
> *


i dont even know....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I swear. Sometimes I just want to :burn:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hit many idiots on layitlow??


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2007, 01:41 PM~8166986
> *I swear. Sometimes I just want to  :burn:
> *


express your anger on the lil tiger.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

damit i missed my 8,OOO post.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:tears: i missed my 12000 post liek a weekago or somting


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I missed my 21700th post. :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2007, 01:54 PM~8167044
> *I missed my 21700th post.  :angry:
> *


newb.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

another week and I will be on my 7,000 post


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 24 2007, 02:12 PM~8167112
> *another week and I will be on my 7,000 post
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WOW.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2007, 01:28 PM~8255064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

damn that looks clean, how did you cut that?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 7 2007, 02:45 PM~8255132
> *damn that looks clean, how did you cut that?
> *


yup. I cut it with a die grinder. The thing on the top.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here it is.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jul 7 2007, 01:38 PM~8255112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What is Raul gonna do to the seat?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 7 2007, 04:21 PM~8255773
> *What is Raul gonna do to the seat?
> *


you mean my seat? its gonna get reapholstered.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 7 2007, 07:32 PM~8255823
> *you mean my seat? its gonna get reapholstered.
> *


Cool


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 7 2007, 04:34 PM~8255833
> *Cool
> *


very


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IS THAT OG?IF SO MINE IS TOO BECAUSE I HAVE THAT SAME STAMP..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 7 2007, 06:32 PM~8256126
> *IS THAT OG?IF SO MINE IS TOO BECAUSE I HAVE THAT SAME STAMP..
> *


 :yes:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lucky basterd lilguy bitch hoe


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 8 2007, 02:59 PM~8260595
> *man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lucky basterd lilguy bitch hoe
> *


i guess.

i need to gather my pennies and it should be off to paint real soon.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

BOUT DAM TIME..BILLYS BUILD UP.. :0


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 7 2007, 05:32 PM~8256126
> *IS THAT OG?IF SO MINE IS TOO BECAUSE I HAVE THAT SAME STAMP..
> *


 :uh: i traded most of my original schwinn for china shit parts :angry: yea i know i was young and thought flat twist was better


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 8 2007, 09:30 PM~8263403
> *:uh: i traded most of my original schwinn for china shit parts  :angry:  yea i know i was young and thought flat twist was better
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 8 2007, 10:30 PM~8263403
> *:uh: i traded most of my original schwinn for china shit parts  :angry:  yea i know i was young and thought flat twist was better
> *


EY BRO I MADE THE SAME MISTAKE WITH MY FORKS..TRADED THE OG 4 TWISTY ONES...
:twak:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 13 2007, 08:41 AM~8541612
> *
> *


(2O" SEMI CUSTOM TRIKE) :0 :cheesy: 

now i gotta get my ass in gear and represent the seven oh sav :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 13 2007, 11:22 AM~8542884
> *(2O" SEMI CUSTOM TRIKE) :0  :cheesy:
> 
> now i gotta get my ass in gear and represent the seven oh sav  :cheesy:
> *


  whats up with your trike any way.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2007, 09:31 AM~8541532
> *TO BE CONTINUED...
> 
> 
> ...


i have this trike kit on my 26.. i dont know if you can help me but that shit squeeks fuckin loud yo.. i tried oiling the bearings on the wheels n the trike kit but i couldnt on one side where you mount the wheen on n it turns.. how do i take this apart?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 13 2007, 11:25 AM~8542911
> * whats up with your trike any way.
> *


still working on it every now and then when i get time, i need to go buy metal to finish my frame


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

GET TO WORK.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 13 2007, 12:34 PM~8542963
> *i have this trike kit on my 26.. i dont know if you can help me but that shit squeeks fuckin loud yo.. i tried oiling the bearings on the wheels n the trike kit but i couldnt on one side where you mount the wheen on n it turns.. how do i take this apart?
> *


It sounds like theres metal hitting metal somewhere. Do you know exactly where its squeking? The bearings used on that kit are sealed so you might need some new ones.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

yea its queeking from wear you bolt the rim down with 3 bolts.. how do i take the bearings on the inside out?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Theres a big nut on one end of the trike kit that holds the rim on. Take that off and losen the screw that holds the sprocket on the main axle of the trike kit. Take a hammer and hit it a few times on the end to losen the axle and pull it out. Your going to need a screw drive to pull the bearings off. 

Does it squek when you sit on it or when your riding it?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

it squeeks when im pedaling and sitting.. and is squeeks real loud.. lol it works fine but it squeeks n that shit is embarassing. im try n take it out thanks homie you know where i can find a bearing like that for it>?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 13 2007, 12:49 PM~8543068
> *it squeeks when im pedaling and sitting.. and is squeeks real loud.. lol it works fine but it squeeks n that shit is embarassing. im try n take it out thanks homie you know where i can find a bearing like that for it>?
> *


Take the bearings to a hardware store. If you got a hardware store called OSH down there they will have them. I see them here all the time.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

yea theres an osh down here somewhere thanks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2007, 08:31 AM~8541532
> *TO BE CONTINUED...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2007, 09:31 AM~8541532
> *TO BE CONTINUED...
> 
> 
> ...


I know some one that has 1 like this  Raul your probablly surprised 2 see me in the bike topic but I'm checking out the competition so when we bust out with my sons bike


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Aug 15 2007, 09:43 PM~8565349
> *I know some one that 1 like this  Raul your probablly surprised 2 see me in the bike topic but I'm checking out the competition so when we bust out with my sons bike
> *


WHAT CLASS IS IT IN? :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

It's a secret  But if Raul tells you I won't get mad


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Aug 15 2007, 09:52 PM~8565422
> *It's a secret   But if Raul tells you I won't get mad
> *


 :0 U BRINGIN IT TO SAN MATEO?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2007, 09:55 PM~8565440
> *:0 U BRINGIN IT TO SAN MATEO?
> *


No it will probablly be done by the beggining of '08  If Raul stops doing other peoples projects :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Aug 15 2007, 09:59 PM~8565457
> *No it will probablly be done by the beggining of '08   If Raul stops doing other peoples projects :angry:
> *


OH!U GOTTA LONG WAY TO GO THEN.. :biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD THO!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Aug 15 2007, 10:02 PM~8565493
> *:biggrin:
> *


See Gabe. There waiting for it.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

RAUL WHEN WILL HIS PARTS BE DONE????? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Aug 15 2007, 11:16 PM~8565925
> *RAUL WHEN WILL HIS PARTS BE DONE????? :biggrin:
> *


What parts? :dunno:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

trike etc.... its been 2 days and your still not done whats going on rauL?


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Aug 15 2007, 11:19 PM~8565943
> *trike etc.... its been 2 days and your still not done whats going on rauL?
> *


 :roflmao: I still dont know what he wants to do to the trike kit. The rest will be done next week. Actually I will give him his parts at San Mateo.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And I dont know when the trike kit will be done. We gotta figure out what thats going to look like but we should have a plan this week.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2007, 11:25 PM~8565971
> *And I dont know when the trike kit will be done. We gotta figure out what thats going to look like but we should have a plan this week.
> *


Well don't make his look like mine :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2007, 10:25 PM~8565971
> *And I dont know when the trike kit will be done. We gotta figure out what thats going to look like but we should have a plan this week.
> *


great.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

OH YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 18 2007, 08:49 PM~8586257
> *OH YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> *


not much progress. just got my trike kit and chain guard.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

BOM CHIKA WOM WOMMMMMMMM


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 18 2007, 08:57 PM~8586311
> *BOM CHIKA WOM WOMMMMMMMM
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any updates on my parts raul?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 31 2007, 01:53 PM~8688162
> *NO.
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pics tomorrow. I dont know of what but I will post something.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

frame body work is 75% done.  
gonna grind, bondo,sand,bondo,sand, glazing putty, sand, primer, wetsand tommorow.  
should be all done wedsday.  its takind me a while to finish it but its gonna be worth it.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 4 2007, 02:48 PM~8708033
> *frame body work is 75% done.
> gonna grind, bondo,sand,bondo,sand, glazing putty, sand, primer, wetsand tommorow.
> should be all done wedsday.  its takind me a while to finish it but its gonna be worth it.
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 3 2007, 10:48 PM~8708033
> *frame body work is 75% done.
> gonna grind, bondo,sand,bondo,sand, glazing putty, sand, primer, wetsand tommorow.
> should be all done wedsday.  its takind me a while to finish it but its gonna be worth it.
> *


youre going to wet sand bondo ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 3 2007, 09:05 PM~8708308
> *youre going to wet sand bondo ?
> *


primer.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 3 2007, 11:08 PM~8708353
> *primer.
> *


oohh but still iam not a painter but you do need to wetsand primer ? idk ...




but neways post a mock up ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 3 2007, 09:10 PM~8708399
> *oohh but still iam not a painter but you do need to wetsand primer ? idk ...
> but neways post a mock up ?
> *


i mocked it up a few times. but i dont have a camera. if i did i would post up progress.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

almost done just sprayed some primer.  

just need to grind under the tank and bondo it and done.

wish i could take pics.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 4 2007, 04:25 PM~8713678
> *almost done just sprayed some primer.
> 
> just need to grind under the tank and bondo it and done.
> ...


why? I thought the body work was done.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2007, 01:31 PM~8713715
> *why? I thought the body work was done.
> *


i finished it. but had to grind down some welds.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

does anyone want to see updated pics? :dunno: ima mock it up later.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 11 2007, 02:53 PM~8767483
> *does anyone want to see updated pics? :dunno:  ima mock it up later.
> *


yes please ! :cheesy:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

i wanna see some


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 11 2007, 04:53 PM~8767483
> *does anyone want to see updated pics? :dunno:  ima mock it up later.
> *


  go for it :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

alright pics wont be the best since im going to use my friends camara phone.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 11 2007, 03:53 PM~8767483
> *does anyone want to see updated pics? :dunno:  ima mock it up later.
> *


nah. im good.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha!
am i paintin this bike, or did u change ya ,ind like others


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

took a few pics. ill pm eric to post them.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pm sent.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

if erics not on email me n ill post them up for you


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 11 2007, 04:35 PM~8769019
> *if erics not on email me n ill post them up for you
> *


ok.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Boooooooo


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

thanks man.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

bondo looks real good in the pics


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 11 2007, 05:46 PM~8769545
> *bondo looks real good in the pics
> *


its cause i did it.  took my time on it. still needs a lil more sanding. but its dam near done.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Sep 11 2007, 05:50 PM~8769580
> *lookin good bro
> *


thanks.


more pics tommorow.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

whos painting it?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You need parts!!!!!!!!1 Looks good.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You wanna sell your rims LMK


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Sep 11 2007, 06:00 PM~8769664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 11 2007, 05:59 PM~8769659
> *whos painting it?
> *


i dont know.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

i saw some retard crossing Georgia st with his friend in his street bike :roflmao: i should have ran him over


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

looking good homie :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 11 2007, 07:08 PM~8770319
> *i saw some retard crossing Georgia st with his friend in his street bike  :roflmao: i should have ran him over
> *


that was me. :cheesy: next time say whats up fool.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 11 2007, 07:16 PM~8770418
> *that was me. :cheesy: next time say whats up fool.
> *


fasho :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 11 2007, 07:39 PM~8770600
> *fasho  :0
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

spray can paint huh? smart idea


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

raul still not done with your parts????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 11 2007, 07:56 PM~8770771
> *spray can paint huh? smart idea
> *


its dupli-color sandable primer.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Sep 11 2007, 07:58 PM~8770780
> *raul still not done with your parts????
> *


i have no clue.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

next step is custom fenders.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 11 2007, 07:59 PM~8770797
> *i have no clue.
> *



:uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 11 2007, 06:30 PM~8769426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: What are you going to do with the chainguard? Paint or chrome?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2007, 10:58 AM~8774766
> *:thumbsup: What are you going to do with the chainguard? Paint or chrome?
> *


engraved and chromed.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am going paint and stripped


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

taking more pics later of it fully mocked up with my old TNT fenders.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 12 2007, 11:10 AM~8774880
> *I am going paint and striped
> *


word?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

It is gonna be a trike. What ya gonna do about a third matching wheel.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 12 2007, 11:13 AM~8774920
> *It is gonna be a trike. What ya gonna do about a third matching wheel.
> *


i got the 3 wheels.  its gonna be a trike and 2 wheeler.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 12 2007, 11:15 AM~8774946
> *i got the 3 wheels.   its gonna be a trike and 2 wheeler.
> *


the rims are hollow hub but gonna find a way to put a axel in it when i want to make it a 2 wheeler.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

sweet


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i took more pics today. can anyone post them up for me?


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 12 2007, 06:41 PM~8776975
> *i took more pics today. can anyone post them up for me?
> *


o.k.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

ill post it send me your email agian. with the 3rd wheel you should put it on the display or conti kit


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

THE FENDERS ARE FOR SALE TOO. PM ME A OFFER.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

sorry i didnt post the pics but something was wrong but neways the only way to make the rims for a two wheeler is to change the hubs so i dont know i would rather start with a trike than a two wheeler


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

How much for them forks?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 12 2007, 08:13 PM~8777611
> *THE FENDERS ARE FOR SALE TOO. PM ME A OFFER.
> *


Taco did your fenders


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 12 2007, 07:01 PM~8777534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the wheels :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

the bearings come out. just leave the cups on and take out the bearings and put in a axel.its not going to have brakes just a axel and the small sproket for the chain.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

PM SENT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 12 2007, 05:35 PM~8777761
> *PM SENT
> *


replyed


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Sep 13 2007, 07:51 PM~8787024
> *
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey are the fenders still for sale? Let me know.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good bro I'm still waiting you to hit me up


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 14 2007, 12:17 AM~8788331
> *looks good bro I'm still waiting you to hit me up
> *


Maybe next weekend when I go pick up that thing we can go out there and visit


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2007, 11:14 PM~8788314
> *Hey are the fenders still for sale? Let me know.
> *


theyre sold to juangotti. but if something comes up ill let you know.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2007, 12:18 AM~8788344
> *Maybe next weekend when I go pick up that thing we can go out there and visit
> *


sounds good


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

<<<< rewind.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2007, 11:18 PM~8788344
> *Maybe next weekend when I go pick up that thing we can go out there and visit
> *


for sure or just b.s?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 14 2007, 12:21 AM~8788369
> *i already sent you that m.o and shipping money.
> 
> what ever just let me know what you guys decide on doing.
> *


When Eric tells me I can go pick up that thing then I will go out there, pick him up and we can all sit down and talk and plan everything out. Your forks and sissy bar will be done by then so we can get everything figured out and go from there.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2007, 12:26 AM~8788395
> *When Eric tells me I can go pick up that thing then I will go out there, pick him up and we can all sit down and talk and plan everything out. Your forks and sissy bar will be done by then so we can get everything figured out and go from there.
> *


fine by me


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 14 2007, 12:22 AM~8788373
> *for sure or just b.s?
> *


When ce707 tells me to go out there then I will. I need to talk to him about some shit for one of the members.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2007, 11:26 PM~8788395
> *When Eric tells me I can go pick up that thing then I will go out there, pick him up and we can all sit down and talk and plan everything out. Your forks and sissy bar will be done by then so we can get everything figured out and go from there.
> *


sounds great. i been working on a fender design. i want to show both of you.


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

Ay juanito! your bikes comin out coo! how come u didnt offer me some of them parts puto! :angry:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Sep 14 2007, 12:30 AM~8788417
> *Ay juanito! your bikes comin out coo! how come u didnt offer me some of them parts puto! :angry:
> *


he right club comes first :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh, and remind me to take you that kickstand.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Sep 13 2007, 11:30 PM~8788417
> *Ay juanito! your bikes comin out coo! how come u didnt offer me some of them parts puto! :angry:
> *


the forks aint mine just used them to hold up the bike.

i got some chrome flat twist fork bars though if you want them?


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 14 2007, 12:33 AM~8788434
> *he right club comes first :biggrin:
> *


were in the same club


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2007, 12:34 AM~8788436
> *Oh, and remind me to take you that kickstand.
> *


who Juan


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 14 2007, 12:37 AM~8788449
> *who Juan
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 14 2007, 12:35 AM~8788441
> *the forks aint mine just used them to hold up the bike.
> 
> i got some chrome flat twist fork bars though if you want them?
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2007, 11:34 PM~8788436
> *Oh, and remind me to take you that kickstand.
> *


i already got the kickstand. you just have the pin.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Sep 14 2007, 12:36 AM~8788446
> *were in the same club
> *


yeah I know thats why I said that bro :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 14 2007, 12:39 AM~8788458
> *i already got the kickstand. you just have the pin.
> *


Really? Hmm. Ok. :biggrin:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 14 2007, 12:40 AM~8788461
> *yeah I know thats why I said that bro :biggrin:
> *



ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh! gotcha!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2007, 11:41 PM~8788466
> *Really? Hmm. Ok.  :biggrin:
> *


ill take it off your hands though if you dont want it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 15 2007, 03:04 PM~8797925
> *:biggrin:
> *


indeed.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 15 2007, 03:37 PM~8798101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 15 2007, 04:37 PM~8798101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


youre plasma cutting is really good


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The little thing in cardboard will be cut out this week. The sissybar will also be done soon.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2007, 10:19 AM~8798309
> *The little thing in cardboard will be cut out this week. The sissybar will also be done soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT , More progress coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i bet lil guy will be happy with that lil progres


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 15 2007, 07:19 PM~8798309
> *The little thing in cardboard will be cut out this week. The sissybar will also be done soon.
> 
> 
> ...


an angle grinder make clean cuts....plasma is faster however slean up time looks time consuming, knock it out by using an angle grinder with a cutting wheel


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

progress. molded the inside of my skirts.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2007, 07:59 PM~9001151
> *TTT , More progress coming soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:uh: WHO DID THE BONDO JOB?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 19 2007, 07:41 PM~9042766
> *:uh: WHO DID THE BONDO JOB?
> *


me. why?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OH JUST ASKIN. :happysad:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 19 2007, 08:55 PM~9043285
> *OH JUST ASKIN. :happysad:
> *


still not done.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

COULDA SENT IT TO ME..WOULDA BEN DONE.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 19 2007, 09:02 PM~9043324
> *COULDA SENT IT TO ME..WOULDA BEN DONE.
> *


meh


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO RUSH I GUESS.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 19 2007, 09:10 PM~9043382
> *NO RUSH I GUESS.
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 19 2007, 09:12 PM~9043407
> *
> *


im out :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LATE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I heard this finally got some paint. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2007, 11:28 AM~9267024
> *I heard this finally got some paint.  :biggrin:
> *


fotos o no paso :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Nov 20 2007, 12:35 PM~9267074
> *fotos o no paso  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I might take a drive out there this weekend and see what it looks like.


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2007, 11:37 AM~9267096
> *I might take a drive out there this weekend and see what it looks like.
> *



IF YOU DO GIVE JUAN MY CHAINGUARD!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Nov 21 2007, 12:32 AM~9271933
> *IF YOU DO GIVE JUAN MY CHAINGUARD!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Good thing you reminded me. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yea i heard the same but he aint happy with the results


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i realy hate to say this but if my bike keeps going like this im probly going to get rid of every thing. one year and the only progress is i got the body work done. im realy tired of this.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i realy hate to say this but if my bike keeps going like this im probly going to get rid of every thing. one year and the only progress is i got the body work done. im realy tired of this.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 16 2007, 11:35 AM~9464145
> *i realy hate to say this but if my bike keeps going like this im probly going to get rid of every thing. one year and the only progress is i got the body work done. im realy tired of this.
> *


sell me the wheels.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 21 2007, 11:09 AM~9274665
> *yea i heard the same but he aint happy with the results
> *


and its the wrong color. ripped of again.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2007, 09:37 AM~9464153
> *sell me the wheels.
> *


no. if i do would sell them to my bike club members.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn niga chilll the fuck out


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 16 2007, 09:45 AM~9464211
> *damn niga chilll the fuck out
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

what happened now?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

chilllllllllout shit the earth wasnt made in one day and my bike took 2 years for it to get up so stfu and chill


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 09:50 AM~9464243
> *what happened now?
> *


THERES NO PROGRESS AT ALL!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 16 2007, 09:52 AM~9464265
> *chilllllllllout shit the earth wasnt made in one day and my bike took 2 years for it to get up so stfu and chill
> *


one year and the progress is bodywork.

and i dont even got fenders to send it out to paint. :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got your progress right here but I cant post it till tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 16 2007, 10:55 AM~9464294
> *one year and the progress is bodywork.
> 
> and i dont even got fenders to send it out to paint. :angry:
> *


When is this supposed to be done?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 10:07 AM~9464358
> *When is this supposed to be done?
> *


dont know. but i want to get it painted asap.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 16 2007, 11:17 AM~9464417
> *dont know. but i want to get it painted asap.
> *


or else what?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 10:22 AM~9464445
> *or else what?
> *


i wont be able to finish it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 16 2007, 11:28 AM~9464481
> *i wont be able to finish it.
> *


I think you need to talk to Tito.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

for what?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 16 2007, 11:39 AM~9464539
> *for what?
> *


I think you need to talk to him so he can calm you down.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

chill out man, like they say, rome wasn't build in one day  

don't give up now, how longer it takes how better its done, some peeps hurry up to finish it and then the result is lame as fuck because they didn't take their time


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

fuck youre bike naggar! :yes: naw but seriously building anything takes time. and the longer u take to build and the more bullshit u go threw for it. the more youll apreciate it in the end. have patience lil *****.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Dec 16 2007, 02:39 PM~9465379
> *fuck youre bike naggar!  :yes: naw but seriously building anything takes time. and the longer u take to build and the more bullshit u go threw for it. the more youll apreciate it in the end. have patience lil *****.
> *


Turn around and talk to this fool. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im cool now.  

fenders are getting made.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whos making em?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2007, 05:40 PM~9466432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2007, 07:59 PM~9001151
> *TTT , More progress coming soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

clean!.. what color


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice rims!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

looks nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 12 2008, 10:44 AM~9675370
> *:biggrin:
> *


thats my niga


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Jan 12 2008, 11:54 AM~9676005
> *clean!.. what color
> *


cream, mocha, brown, black.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 12 2008, 12:21 PM~9676165
> *nice rims!!!
> *


thanks. i was thinking of replating the gold. but not sure.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

booo


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeaaah screwdriver axles  :biggrin: :biggrin: 



looks good man  you going for trike or 2wheel?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 12 2008, 04:52 PM~9677477
> *yeaaah screwdriver axles    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> looks good man    you going for trike or 2wheel?
> *


yea. those 2 wheels are my hollow hubs. the front one is taken apart.

i dont know of making it a trike or bike. maybe both. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Nov 26 2006, 09:01 PM~6641903
> *are u goin to rush it so it looks like crap?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 12 2008, 09:20 PM~9678808
> *yea. those 2 wheels are my hollow hubs. the front one is taken apart.
> 
> i dont know of making it a trike or bike. maybe both. :biggrin:
> *


  i rember thoes wheels i wanted them. but to late now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

shit


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2008, 11:35 PM~9800489
> *shit
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 27 2008, 11:48 PM~9800565
> *:|
> *


X2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is just a recap for all the new people that havent really paid attention to this topic.  

This is the frame when I first got it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the skirt and stuff.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Started cleaning the frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cut out the little back piece.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Finally welded


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Chainguard


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Og Schwinn seat


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The one on the right is the sissy bar for this bike. The one on the left is already engraved and plated for someone else. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the fork for the bike. I just finished it about an hour ago. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The rims.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The frame and shit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The trike kit before whatever mods we decide to do to it.


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow! socios.b.prez certainly you're one of the best bike designers at this time...


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

its gonna nice bro keep up the good work... really like the chain guard!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

finsh the damn bike already :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Forks.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sissy bar.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2008, 11:49 AM~9803543
> *Forks.
> 
> 
> ...


good thing im getting that hydro kit. cause the bikes going to be slamed with those forks. :biggrin: 

they look good raul. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 28 2008, 01:17 PM~9803697
> *good thing im getting that hydro kit. cause the bikes going to be slamed with those forks. :biggrin:
> 
> they look good raul. :thumbsup:
> *


I will pm you later with delivery info an all that shit.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2008, 12:30 PM~9803806
> *I will pm you later with delivery info an all that shit.
> *


aight. if you can call me. im going back to work.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hell yeah.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

finishit


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking nice bro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 28 2008, 04:31 PM~9805706
> *finishit
> *


i thought you said dont half ass it?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 28 2008, 07:13 PM~9806198
> *i thought you said dont half ass it?
> *


he is talking out his ass


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i got the hydro kit right now.i was excited until i got a good look at it....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 28 2008, 07:53 PM~9806537
> *i got the hydro kit right now.i was excited until i got a good look at it....
> *


looks like ass right.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 28 2008, 06:53 PM~9806537
> *i got the hydro kit right now.i was excited until i got a good look at it....
> *


 :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2008, 06:59 PM~9807138
> *:|
> *


chrome and gold is scratched and faded+alot of weld marks+ bent cilynder mounts= riped off $2OO.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 28 2008, 09:05 PM~9807212
> *chrome and gold is scratched and faded+alot of weld marks+ bent cilynder mounts= riped off $2OO.
> *


I could have told ya that. garbage.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2008, 06:53 PM~9807058
> *looks like ass right.
> *


sadly. riped off once again.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 28 2008, 09:07 PM~9807231
> *sadly. riped off once again.
> *


I got ripped off by dopey
*
SCHWINN_RIDER*73,DOPEY!!!
714-985-0730 (tony) CALL HIM 3043 Garnet Lane Fullerton CA 92831*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2008, 07:06 PM~9807228
> *I could have told ya that. garbage.
> *


good lookin out.:thumbsup:



:uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2008, 07:06 PM~9807228
> *I could have told ya that. garbage.
> *


good lookin out.:thumbsup:



:uh:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

dahm i like how this build lookin im really diggin the rims


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

pics of pump


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 28 2008, 08:27 PM~9807480
> *good lookin out.:thumbsup:
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2008, 11:32 PM~9809218
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 29 2008, 04:05 AM~9807212
> *chrome and gold is scratched and faded+alot of weld marks+ bent cilynder mounts= riped off $2OO.
> *


knowing it was from a trike that is retired for a couple of years now, its logic that its like that, and yeah thats the negative point from buyin on the net, you can always have surprises and the seller could atleast have posted some close up pics...

but hey i guess its fixable and good luck with the build, don't let shit like this stop you cuz you're on the right pad


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jan 27 2008, 11:37 PM~9800822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sent out my rims to get engraved today. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here we go. I went to see 76 Schwinn today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The pump...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice what corlor is it going to be


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

New parts.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

To be continued...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Feb 10 2008, 07:27 PM~9911315
> *nice what corlor is it going to be
> *


Im not really sure anymore.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 06:29 PM~9911342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass pic.  

mocked up the face parts and its real low. crank hole is about a half inch off the ground. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 10 2008, 07:52 PM~9911563
> *thats a bad ass pic.
> 
> mocked up the face parts and its real low. crank hole is about a half inch off the ground. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

gonna be a badass bike


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

this bike is coming out nice! its gona be beautiful once its done! but just remember lil *****.... ima build a bike to come after you and only you! ima attack u like a screaming banshee from hell and a pissed off spider monkey in one! ima shut youre shit down! and send u crying into early retirement! :yes: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Feb 12 2008, 02:56 PM~9925426
> *this bike is coming out nice! its gona be beautiful once its done! but just remember lil *****.... ima build a bike to come after you and only you! ima shut youre shit down! and send u crying into early retirement!  :yes:    :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


Take some pics of it with the new parts on. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

OMG DOPE NESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS LOVEIN THEM PARTS FOR SURES MAN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 16 2008, 08:54 PM~9960473
> *OMG DOPE NESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS LOVEIN THEM PARTS FOR SURES MAN
> *


you like my flat twist? :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

lil update. my rims, hubs, axel, hollow hub bearings, kickstand, seatpost, faced fork, sissy bar, chain gaurd, sprocket, and bearing cups are at the polishers waiting to get engraved. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 16 2008, 10:13 PM~9960622
> *lil update. my rims, hubs, axel, hollow hub bearings, kickstand, seatpost, faced fork, sissy bar, chain gaurd, sprocket, and bearing cups are at the polishers waiting to get engraved. :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WOW NOW YOUR SPEICAL :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is going to be another great addition to Thee Artistics bike club. :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 16 2008, 09:28 PM~9960717
> *This is going to be another great addition to Thee Artistics bike club.  :|
> *


:twak:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 16 2008, 11:28 PM~9960717
> *This is going to be another great addition to Thee Artistics bike club.  :|
> *


NOT WORTHY ENOUGH :no:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 16 2008, 11:09 PM~9960976
> *NOT WORTHY ENOUGH :no:
> *


I hear ya. Theres too much progress on this bike for it to be a considered. I think you gotta have a project for two years before you can show right? :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 16 2008, 10:08 PM~9960968
> *NOT WORTHY ENOUGH :no:
> *


sorry its not a street or a 16".


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 17 2008, 12:11 AM~9960987
> *I hear ya. Theres too much progress on this bike for it to be a considered. I think you gotta have a project for two years before you can show right?  :dunno:
> *


ITS A NEXT YEARS BIKE CLUB BIKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 16 2008, 11:16 PM~9961028
> *ITS A NEXT YEARS BIKE CLUB BIKE
> *


k


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 17 2008, 12:11 AM~9960987
> *I hear ya. Theres too much progress on this bike for it to be a considered. I think you gotta have a project for two years before you can show right?  :dunno:
> *


*own3d*


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 16 2008, 10:13 PM~9960622
> *lil update. my rims, hubs, axel, hollow hub bearings, kickstand, seatpost, faced fork, sissy bar, chain gaurd, sprocket, and bearing cups are at the polishers waiting to get engraved. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 16 2008, 09:28 PM~9960717
> *This is going to be another great addition to Thee Artistics bike club.  :|
> *



come on bro thats a super low blow !!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

BLVD.KINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Feb 17 2008, 11:22 PM~9968175
> *come on bro thats a super low blow !!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


Wheres those pics at?


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 17 2008, 10:24 PM~9968183
> *Wheres those pics at?
> *



my parts are undercover status...... :biggrin: naw i havent had a chance to take pics , the front end is on and the full crank area . working my way to the sissy bars :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Feb 17 2008, 11:26 PM~9968201
> *my parts are undercover status...... :biggrin:  naw i havent had a chance to take pics , the front end is on and the full crank area . working my way to the sissy bars :biggrin:
> *


just send me whatever you can. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

ill try my best to take pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Feb 17 2008, 11:29 PM~9968217
> *ill try my best to take pics
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

I NEED A PAINTER!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

send it to us


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 18 2008, 01:30 PM~9971395
> *I NEED A PAINTER!!!!
> *


still working on it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Feb 18 2008, 01:32 PM~9971412
> *send it to us
> *


I dont think thats a good idea.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 18 2008, 12:33 PM~9971422
> *still working on it.
> *


let me know asap.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

why is that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Feb 18 2008, 01:36 PM~9971435
> *why is that
> *


shipping.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

no problem. I have ppl that go that way alot


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 18 2008, 03:30 PM~9971395
> *I NEED A PAINTER!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 07:50 PM~10286618
> *:cheesy:
> *


meh.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 29 2008, 11:09 PM~10286809
> *meh.
> *


thats what I said.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2008, 08:10 PM~10286818
> *:dunno:
> *


its getting painted.
parts at engraver/chromer.

laced up some 140's too use meanwhile.

doing some engraving to some of my parts.

polished my chrome and ready to put on. 

build is going smooth right now. making progress.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

got some chrome last week.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 18 2008, 02:58 PM~10448315
> *got some chrome last week.
> *


word?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2008, 02:00 PM~10448327
> *word?
> *


yea. and a wavy velour seat yo. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 18 2008, 03:05 PM~10448364
> *yea. and a wavy velour seat yo. :biggrin:
> *


  paisa material?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2008, 02:17 PM~10448449
> *  paisa material?
> *


i realy do have one.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

X2


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2008, 03:17 PM~10448449
> *  paisa material?
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

blast from the past.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i want to see the forks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 21 2008, 10:53 AM~10920045
> *i want to see the forks
> *


the ones in the avi?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 21 2008, 11:57 AM~10920061
> *the ones in the avi?
> *


yup


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

well i finaly finished the bike.been building it since november 26 2006.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

pics would be nice :happysad:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 30 2008, 01:04 PM~10981605
> *pics would be nice :happysad:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 12:07 PM~10981635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


painted by jaime "wim" trevino and larry hernandez. 

thanks alot for a bad ass paint job. and getting that best paint award. :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looks nice a bro, good job


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 04:07 PM~10981635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME ASS BIKE HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats homie. Im glad I was able to work on it and be a part of the project. You have made me proud with how it came out and Im glad you took it to this level.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26+Jun 30 2008, 02:08 PM~10982785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you guys. i been through alot with this bike, alot of sacrifices and getting ripped off, that soon became my motivation to finish it. i know it aint realy wild, but im realy happy with what i got.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 30 2008, 02:15 PM~10982848
> *Congrats homie. Im glad I was able to work on it and be a part of the project. You have made me proud with how it came out and Im glad you took it to this level.
> *


thank you raul, but you also cant forget you introduced me to schwinn's.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

props to the whole bike u deserve it all that hard work u put it payed off at the end
cant wait to see it 4 my selft in vegas


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 3 2008, 08:14 AM~11004862
> *props to the whole bike u deserve it all that hard work u put it payed off at the end
> cant wait to see it 4 my selft in vegas
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 3 2008, 11:14 AM~11004862
> *props to the whole bike u deserve it all that hard work u put it payed off at the end
> cant wait to see it 4 my selft in vegas
> *


:|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 11:51 AM~11006474
> *:|
> *


??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 3 2008, 02:20 PM~11007165
> *??
> *


haters.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 3 2008, 03:16 PM~11007934
> *haters.
> *


meh.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 3 2008, 04:23 PM~11007967
> *meh.
> *


Wheres there bike? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 3 2008, 06:38 PM~11008076
> *Wheres there bike?  :dunno:
> *


haters


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 3 2008, 03:38 PM~11008076
> *Wheres there bike?  :dunno:
> *


dang.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that niga stole my chiken


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

see you at the show.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

>












[/quote]
ima have wim do like a 3 color paint job on mine


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 30 2008, 03:19 PM~10982880
> *thank you guys. i been through alot with this bike, alot of sacrifices and getting ripped off, that soon became my motivation to finish it. i know it aint realy wild, but im realy happy with what i got.
> *


I think that's actually what makes it so damn nice! It really turned out great! This is what it's all about,custom but simple enough to still look like a bike! :worship:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

>


ima have wim do like a 3 color paint job on mine 
[/quote]
you better have a grip of money cause its not a $100 paintjob


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Aug 15 2008, 03:04 PM~11354135
> *I think that's actually what makes it so damn nice! It really turned out great! This is what it's all about,custom but simple enough to still look like a bike! :worship:
> *


thanks, yea its not too cluttered up and easy too the eye.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> ima have wim do like a 3 color paint job on mine


you better have a grip of money cause its not a $100 paintjob
[/quote]
i know fool  i talked 2 him b4 and he told me he can start at $400 and go all the way up to $1800


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> you better have a grip of money cause its not a $100 paintjob


i know fool  i talked 2 him b4 and he told me he can start at $400 and go all the way up to $1800
[/quote]
o'rly?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> i know fool  i talked 2 him b4 and he told me he can start at $400 and go all the way up to $1800


o'rly?
[/quote]
yea my homie in Aztecas with the orange van told me he would paint it and have wim do the patterns


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> o'rly?


yea my homie in Aztecas with the orange van told me he would paint it and have wim do the patterns
[/quote]


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i love these 2 pics. gave me some motivation.

what do you guys think?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That bike looks hard in the pics


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 17 2008, 07:57 PM~11631170
> *That bike looks hard in the pics
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

VEGAS 08.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 13 2007, 05:20 PM~8785867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 17 2008, 07:45 PM~11631012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Edward Scissor Hands
:dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Nov 4 2008, 02:39 PM~12059912
> *Edward Scissor Hands
> :dunno:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 26 2006, 10:36 PM~6642911
> *i want to keep it clean.
> i dont like cluttered bikes.
> 
> ...


and i did get to ride it at vegas. a few of you lil members saw me scrape it indoors.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

posting some pics for my lil brother :cheesy:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

still got those bars. 40shipped lets make a deal.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Dec 4 2008, 03:38 PM~12337061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The part that goes on the rim is supposed to go on the other side.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 4 2008, 02:42 PM~12337107
> *The part that goes on the rim is supposed to go on the other side.
> *


i know.  i put it there cause thats the side ima show.

anyone wanna take a guess what i payed?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 4 2008, 03:53 PM~12337246
> *i know.  i put it there cause thats the side ima show.
> 
> anyone wanna take a guess what i payed?
> *


$4


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 4 2008, 03:01 PM~12337326
> *$45
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 4 2008, 03:03 PM~12337343
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 4 2008, 03:03 PM~12337345
> *:0
> *


yup. got it from the bike shop down my block. i was suprised with the box and it was brand new with 51 miles on it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

on the side of the box it has the old faded price of $8.5O.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 03:32 PM~12336987
> *still got those bars. 40shipped lets make a deal.
> *


pics?? :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 4 2008, 03:08 PM~12337396
> *yup. got it from the bike shop down my block. i was suprised with the box and it was brand new with 51 miles on it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bars? Prices? 40shipped


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 03:15 PM~12337461
> *bars? Prices? 40shipped
> *


my sq twist ones?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 03:24 PM~12337544
> *yeah?
> *


when i get my other bars.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

okeyDokey


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 17 2008, 09:52 PM~11631107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 4 2008, 03:33 PM~12337623
> *NICE PIC
> *


  i like the new paint on your bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Dec 4 2008, 03:35 PM~12337031
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 5 2008, 01:03 AM~12341903
> *  i like the new paint on your bike. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bike turned out real nice lil homie

lil guy!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2008, 07:47 AM~12343413
> *bike turned out real nice lil homie
> 
> lil guy!
> *


thanks sic.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any feedback on my bike positive or negative is welcomed.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:uh: .. just playin homie u have one bad ass bike :thumbsup:


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

looks good how come u didnt use the fenders u had made?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 5 2008, 02:44 PM~12346532
> *any feedback on my bike positive or negative is welcomed.
> *


meh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Dec 5 2008, 06:32 PM~12347806
> *looks good how come u didnt use the fenders u had made?
> *


dont ask. :biggrin: seriously. :|


Side Note:

Lil guy Sell me your bars :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Dec 5 2008, 04:32 PM~12347806
> *looks good how come u didnt use the fenders u had made?
> *


their still not done.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i can honestly say this is one of my favorite paint jobs i have ever seen on a bike


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

also one or my favorite bikes

good job on this thing, you did a good as job with this one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 5 2008, 09:13 PM~12349865
> *also one or my favorite bikes
> 
> good job on this thing, you did a good as job with this one
> *


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 5 2008, 09:11 PM~12349843
> *i can honestly say this is one of my favorite paint jobs i have ever seen on a bike
> *


 :yes: Pics really dont do it justice.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Pic I took of the pin striping under his tank!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Dec 5 2008, 08:11 PM~12349843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks alot man, i apreciate it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 5 2008, 08:23 PM~12349971
> *Pic I took of the pin striping under his tank!!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pic. thats when i was changing out my cilynders. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lemme take some pics of under my tank. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

New steering wheel. I still need to clean it up a bit but theres a few more things one the way soon.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 6 2008, 04:15 PM~12354801
> *New steering wheel. I still need to clean it up a bit but theres a few more things one the way soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damn that looks good :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fucken A


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 6 2008, 11:40 AM~12353185
> *lemme take some pics of under my tank. :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 6 2008, 06:36 PM~12354968
> *:ugh:
> *


I cant upload.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:biggrin: just a sneak peak of whats coming.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 6 2008, 05:10 PM~12355163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


repost :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Dec 6 2008, 05:12 PM~12355175
> *repost :biggrin:
> *


i know.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 6 2008, 06:10 PM~12355163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Handmade.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 6 2008, 06:13 PM~12355565
> *Handmade.
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 6 2008, 07:10 PM~12355163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt for unemployment.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 7 2008, 12:44 AM~12358107
> *ttt for unemployment.
> *


you got fired?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 6 2008, 08:13 PM~12355565
> *Handmade.
> *


i was just gonna ask that! very nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: socios b.c. prez

Sunday morning surveillance missions? :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 7 2008, 08:57 AM~12359270
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: socios b.c. prez
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 6 2008, 08:10 PM~12355163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me wants one!!! :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yo.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 7 2008, 01:44 AM~12358107
> *ttt for unemployment.
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 6 2008, 09:13 PM~12355565
> *Handmade.
> *


thats the best aint it!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 9 2008, 10:33 PM~12385996
> *thats the best aint it!
> *


handmade taste better. :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I need something similar


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2008, 10:45 PM~12386122
> *I need something similar
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 6 2008, 06:10 PM~12355163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no laser cut shit :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i see you down there poison. :scrutinize:














whats up? :cheesy:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 10 2008, 07:08 PM~12393739
> *i see you down there poison. :scrutinize:
> whats up? :cheesy:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Q ONDA... WHATS NEW?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Dec 10 2008, 06:11 PM~12393778
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Q ONDA... WHATS NEW?
> *


not much, collecting dust on the bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 10 2008, 08:35 PM~12394840
> *not much, collecting dust on the bike.
> *


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2008, 09:01 PM~12395166
> *
> *


 :wave: pm sent.....u member :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Dec 11 2008, 02:00 AM~12397987
> *:wave: pm sent.....u member :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2008, 12:37 AM~12386048
> *handmade taste better.  :yes:
> *


MAD PROPS ON THIS BUILD!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 11 2008, 10:03 AM~12400166
> *MAD PROPS ON THIS BUILD!!
> *


thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 11 2008, 11:03 AM~12400166
> *MAD PROPS ON THIS BUILD!!
> *


Gracias.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 14 2008, 11:10 AM~12426796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike bro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 14 2008, 11:07 AM~12427118
> *nice bike bro
> *


thanks mike.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 14 2008, 12:18 PM~12427159
> *thanks mike.
> *


u going to that show in hayward


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

throwback!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

only pic i got of my pump.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 29 2008, 09:12 PM~12556527
> *cool
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2009, 09:04 AM~12780873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u selling those


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 22 2009, 08:24 AM~12780985
> *u selling those
> *


:nono:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

are u selling anything


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 22 2009, 08:56 AM~12781180
> *are u selling anything
> *


selling the st wheel and mirrors. handlebars pending.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 22 2009, 08:56 AM~12781180
> *are u selling anything
> *


selling the st wheel and mirrors. handlebars pending.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2008, 06:32 PM~12545870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pump sucks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 22 2009, 10:24 AM~12781903
> *pump sucks
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2008, 04:32 PM~12545870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

PM ME PRICE ON HANDLE BARS IF THAT DEAL DOESNT GO THROUGH.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

the good ole days.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 22 2009, 11:33 AM~12782488
> *the good ole days.
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2009, 09:59 AM~12780848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice fenders homie


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 22 2009, 12:10 PM~12782846
> *nice fenders homie
> *


those are long gone. i got them done by someone on here but the work was realy terrible, i was about to throw them in the trash, but i sold them for $2O.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 22 2009, 05:04 PM~12780873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, this is what i call wheels!!!  

love it when the spokes are goldplated


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 10:14 PM~13135234
> *ttt
> *


TIGHT!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 02:07 PM~10981635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you still have this sprocket?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

that mofo is lost. i got 2 schwinn lucky 7's though if your interested, needs plating.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 28 2009, 12:23 AM~13135326
> *that mofo is lost. i got 2 schwinn lucky 7's though if your interested, needs plating.
> *


Man. I gotts hella schwinn shit my self. I just wondering.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

updates later if i feel like it. :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

about that...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 21 2009, 01:57 PM~13347227
> *about that...
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yo,


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

updates?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 21 2009, 04:41 PM~13348188
> *updates?
> *


meh, tommorow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 21 2009, 07:12 PM~13348854
> *meh, tommorow.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im just posting these for 76 Schwinn.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

tight.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

sup


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 23 2009, 09:46 AM~13361992
> *sup
> *


yo,


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

love it but the grips gotta go


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 23 2009, 10:37 AM~13362533
> *love it but the grips gotta go
> *


yea they do kinda look outta place. i got some green ones.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 23 2009, 01:40 PM~13362567
> *yea they do kinda look outta place. i got some green ones.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 21 2009, 01:04 PM~13643819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2009, 08:53 PM~13650177
> *
> *


:banghead: ima try and buy it back yo.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 21 2009, 10:13 PM~13650451
> *:banghead: ima try and buy it back yo.
> *


I got some pennies here if you need them? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what you sell?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 09:17 PM~13650501
> *what you sell?
> *


ask raul.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

speedo?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 10:41 PM~13650849
> *semen?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 09:41 PM~13650849
> *speedo?
> *


meh.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DUMB ASS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I found my saw. :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2009, 12:31 PM~14151491
> *I found my saw.  :cheesy:
> *


pm sent.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

well my house caught on fire mid day yesterday and my bike is trashed. its all fragile and chared up so i didnt handle it too much. if its possible i am going to rebuild it again but thats in the back of my mind right now. i gotta look after my parents first right now. erics frame that i had in my room got real bad damage but im going to talk to him about that.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

its last show at woodland streetlow.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damn bro, sorry to hear that  that bike was realy nice, if you can, then rebuild it, but like you said family comes first, a bike can be rebuild any time, a family don't, keep it up bro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 19 2009, 07:07 AM~14516481
> *damn bro, sorry to hear that    that bike was realy nice, if you can, then rebuild it, but like you said family comes first, a bike can be rebuild any time, a family don't, keep it up bro
> *


yea thanks man. i was more worried on getting my mom out the house at that moment.whole house went up in flames realy fast so were lucky we got out on time.


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 19 2009, 07:57 AM~14516305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 nice bike


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 19 2009, 06:54 AM~14516297
> *well my house caught on fire mid day yesterday and my bike is trashed. its all fragile and chared up so i didnt handle it too much. if its possible i am going to rebuild it again but thats in the back of my mind right now. i gotta look after my parents first right now. erics frame that i had in my room got real bad damage but im going to talk to him about that.
> *


Sorry to hear that bro.. I know it took u a lot of money and time to make this bike.. If u need some parts to get it up I might have a few parts laying around hit me up ill take care of u homie


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 19 2009, 09:51 AM~14517157
> *Sorry to hear that bro.. I know it took u a lot of money and time to make this bike.. If u need some parts to get it up I might have a few parts laying around hit me up ill take care of u homie
> *



thanks carlos i realy appreciate that. my gooseneck, rims, handle bars, and my seat are gone. my frame looks like it has smoke damage but the paint needs a wet sand and buff. my forks and sissybars might be warped the plating isbad though. looks like it went down to nickel on all my parts. if you got any random parts i could use ill realy appreciate that. i took pics ill see if i can post them up.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 19 2009, 11:07 AM~14517255
> *thanks carlos i realy appreciate that. my gooseneck, rims, handle bars, and my seat are gone. my frame looks like it has smoke damage but the paint needs a wet sand and buff. my forks and sissybars might be warped the plating isbad though. looks like it went down to nickel on all my parts. if you got any random parts i could use ill realy appreciate that. i took pics ill see if i can post them up.
> *


Let me look around today I might have some of those parts to help u out


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 19 2009, 10:14 AM~14517283
> *Let me look around today I might have some of those parts to help u out
> *


gracias bro i appreciate it.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your house.  You still got family and thats what matters in the end.


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Droop$_@Dec 4 2008, 03:35 PM~12337031
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THE SPEED NOMETER USE FOR


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 19 2009, 08:54 AM~14516297
> *well my house caught on fire mid day yesterday and my bike is trashed. its all fragile and chared up so i didnt handle it too much. if its possible i am going to rebuild it again but thats in the back of my mind right now. i gotta look after my parents first right now. erics frame that i had in my room got real bad damage but im going to talk to him about that.
> *


  The good thing is that your family is safe. Keep your head up Juan. My heart goes out to you and your fam. We just recently had a homie here in Fort Worth go thru this same situation. Im sure its tough.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Damn homie sorry to hear about your house and bike, glad to see you and the fam are ok. When you start the rebuild lmk ill help you out on some chroming. Pm pics and see if we can salvage any parts. Ill talk to Rene from showtime and se what we can do!


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/158/89516219.png


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

SOORY ABOUT UR BIKE BRO BUT GOOD THING U AND UR FAMILY R OKAY


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 19 2009, 07:05 PM~14520814
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i see hope!!!!! crown royal 2!!!!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 19 2009, 11:05 PM~14520814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WTF HAPPENED * 





:0 :0 :tears:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2009, 01:21 PM~13361763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT CASH IF THESE O.G's ARE FOR SALE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 19 2009, 10:27 PM~14521030
> *I GOT CASH IF THESE O.G's ARE FOR SALE
> *


I think he sold the whole bike bro.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 19 2009, 11:31 PM~14521064
> *I think he sold the whole bike bro.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jul 19 2009, 01:54 PM~14518391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks alot guys. yea family came first in this situation. i felt worse today seeing my bike just thrown in my backyard. an gill bro thanks alot man. alt of my parts look like nickel and my chrome looked bubbled up.


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 19 2009, 06:57 AM~14516305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH DID IT COST TO CHROM THE FORKS AND SISSY BAR


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 19 2009, 11:41 PM~14521156
> *thanks alot guys. yea family came first in this situation. i felt worse today seeing my bike just thrown in my backyard. an gill bro thanks alot man. alt of my parts look like nickel and my chrome looked bubbled up.
> *


IT LOOKS TO ME LIKE MOST PARTS CAN BE CLEANED OUT 
I MIGHT BE WRONG

AS LONG AS UR FAM. IS OK MAN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i dont know whats still good. all my schwinn parts are trashed my headlight melted. my wongs are chared up real bad.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 19 2009, 11:50 PM~14521250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: 

MAN THAT REALLY HURTS BRO


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Send me your forks and sissy bars. Ill have them replated.
I know you worked your ass off to build this bike! It kinda reminds me of when I was a kid building bikes hustling and working to get all my parts! So I can do that for you homie!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jul 19 2009, 07:42 PM~14521158
> *HOW MUCH DID IT COST TO CHROM THE FORKS AND SISSY BAR
> *


i dont even remember.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 19 2009, 07:50 PM~14521250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Glad the fam is ok... in the end they matter the most


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ+Jul 19 2009, 07:57 PM~14521329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you bro i cant realy show how much i appreciate everyone helping me out through the computer but i realy do. im blessed with a family and alot of good friends right now. and i would like to thank everyone for their prayers for my family and i.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 19 2009, 10:50 PM~14521250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  No worries bro. Im sure you can get back together. You need anything. LMK Im down to help in what ever you need.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

man this bike started off a few years ago just as a hobby to stay out of trouble. and i saved up my lunch money, spare change and i recicled cans 
just to buy some new part. then i got a job at 16 at the safeway down my block and i paid for every thing else like that. then in a matter of minutes all my hard work was tooken away from me. i literally put my heart on building this bike. but im not gonna let thatkeep me down im going to rebuild itno matter how bad it realy is.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 20 2009, 12:12 AM~14521511
> *man this bike started off a few years ago just as a hobby to stay out of trouble. and i saved up my lunch money, spare change and i recicled cans
> just to buy some new part. then i got a job at 16 at the safeway down my block and i paid for every thing else like that. then in  a matter of minutes all my hard work was tooken away from me. i literally put my heart on building this bike. but im not gonna let thatkeep me down im going to rebuild itno matter how bad it realy is.
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

damn man. this sucks. seriously, let me know what i can do to help you out man. dont be shy


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 19 2009, 09:12 PM~14521511
> *man this bike started off a few years ago just as a hobby to stay out of trouble. and i saved up my lunch money, spare change and i recicled cans
> just to buy some new part. then i got a job at 16 at the safeway down my block and i paid for every thing else like that. then in  a matter of minutes all my hard work was tooken away from me. i literally put my heart on building this bike. but im not gonna let thatkeep me down im going to rebuild itno matter how bad it realy is.
> *


I got u with the seat homie just let me know where u want me to send it to.. I know I have more stuff I just need to look around


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pm the color grips you want. schwinn of course.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

hows erics stuff????? from new mex.??? i heard it burned?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damn bro  can't imagine that this would happen to my trike after all the time, money, effort and dedication we put into them  good to see the lowrider community offering their help, i'm out in europe but still if i can help with something, let me know


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jul 19 2009, 09:03 AM~14516655
> *:0  :0 nice bike
> *


WAT COLAR WAS THE PAINT ON THE BIKE


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jul 19 2009, 08:42 PM~14521158
> *HOW MUCH DID IT COST TO CHROM THE FORKS AND SISSY BAR
> *


N THIS BIKE


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 21 2009, 02:57 PM~13347216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club+Jul 19 2009, 10:42 PM~14521158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 19 2009, 11:16 AM~14517296
> *gracias bro i appreciate it.
> *


ill see wat i have laying around too man bro sorry to hear about ur bike but a bike can always be rebuild a person cant im glad to here that u guys are ok...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 19 2009, 08:05 PM~14520814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey juan ill redo ur seat for free homie ....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jul 20 2009, 12:27 AM~14523027
> *WAT COLAR WAS THE PAINT ON THE BIKE
> *


mini flaked silver base, with blue graphics and candy brandywine on top, with custom pearl and chamillion patterns. think my paint only made it cause i waxed and buffed it like 4 times for woodland. had a good thick coat on it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jul 19 2009, 09:35 PM~14522317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea his frame was next too my bike and its bad, i been trying to call him but he dont answer.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 19 2009, 09:05 PM~14520814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a lot of smoke damage. hopefully you can clean it up. sorry about the fire  . glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 20 2009, 07:54 AM~14524238
> *looks like a lot of smoke damage. hopefully you can clean it up. sorry about the fire   . glad nobody was hurt.
> 
> 
> *


i might bring it to my sisters place later and try to clean it up.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 19 2009, 10:27 PM~14522630
> *damn bro    can't imagine that this would happen to my trike after all the time, money, effort and dedication we put into them    good to see the lowrider community offering their help, i'm out in europe but still if i can help with something, let me know
> *


thank you bro. it means alot to me that all the lil homies are helping me out. with everyones help theres still hope to bring this bike back out.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 20 2009, 10:42 AM~14525096
> *thank you bro. it means alot to me that all the lil homies are helping me out. with everyones help theres still hope to bring this bike back out.
> *


sup bro !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Shit sucks bro. I will make you and Eric some new fenders to replace the ones that got fucked up. I will see if I can meet you in two weeks.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pics of erics frame?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 20 2009, 05:52 PM~14530828
> *pics of erics frame?
> *


didnt take any, might get some soon,


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

that sucks dude  hope everything works out for you.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 20 2009, 07:06 PM~14531018
> *that sucks dude  hope everything works out for you.
> *


x2  im glad your ok juan


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 20 2009, 09:05 PM~14533549
> *x2   im glad your ok juan
> *


thanks corey. atleast everyones ok.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 19 2009, 10:50 PM~14521250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam homie thats some shit  .. atleast very1 is ok


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

sorry bout wat happen glad u and ur family r ok


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dude no fucken way callme up at my old phone my criket phone is being gay 
fuck my bike . dont worry bout it but yours man fuck i kno how much hard work you put in your bike but it seems to be fixable tho so keep your head up man 
glad to hear all of your family got out safe and sound


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 21 2009, 10:55 PM~14544695
> *dude no fucken way callme  up at my old phone my criket phone is being gay
> fuck my bike . dont worry bout it but yours man fuck i kno how much hard work you put in your bike but it seems to be fixable tho so keep your head up man
> glad to hear all of your family got out safe and sound
> *


You no answer your phone.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 21 2009, 09:55 PM~14544695
> *dude no fucken way callme  up at my old phone my criket phone is being gay
> fuck my bike . dont worry bout it but yours man fuck i kno how much hard work you put in your bike but it seems to be fixable tho so keep your head up man
> glad to hear all of your family got out safe and sound
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 21 2009, 08:57 PM~14544710
> *You no answer your phone.
> *


I just got off the phone with him. Try again.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

new phone


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+Jul 21 2009, 07:52 PM~14544645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill call you today. i got your house #.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

sup 76' SCHWINN !


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 22 2009, 09:47 AM~14549371
> *sup 76'  SCHWINN !
> *


man i gotta get used too typing on this keyboard.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 22 2009, 10:59 AM~14549510
> *man i gotta get used too typing on this keyboard.
> *


got a new computer bro !


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

call up that new number for the 915 502 9237


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

took pics today, if anyone wants to post them up for me pm me for the photobucket account.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

pm send


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

photobucket account screen name is 76boar and the password is ralphie, if anyone wants to do me a favor and post the pics.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Here's a few


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

fixable


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pics too small


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

meh


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

click on the pics.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damn bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 24 2009, 08:15 AM~14568841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this still at your house or where is it?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

inside fork


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

paints cleaning up aight


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

my dog ralph was in the garage with my dad when all this happened, i seen this guy haulin ass too the backyard trying too hide


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

this guy also survived


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whos bars?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 24 2009, 09:34 PM~14576474
> * Whos bars?
> *


those were the new ones i was going to use.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 25 2009, 01:01 AM~14576643
> *those were the new ones i was going to use.
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 24 2009, 12:15 PM~14571253
> *
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 24 2009, 12:17 PM~14571268
> *
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 24 2009, 12:18 PM~14571274
> *
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 24 2009, 12:18 PM~14571283
> *
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 24 2009, 12:19 PM~14571288
> *
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 24 2009, 12:21 PM~14571302
> *
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 24 2009, 12:01 PM~14571135
> *
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 24 2009, 12:10 PM~14571213
> *
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

damm this makes me want to build a fireproof box for my bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That fire aint no joke. :nosad:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2009, 09:16 AM~14578316
> *That fire aint no joke.  :nosad:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2009, 08:16 AM~14578316
> *That fire aint no joke.  :nosad:
> *


thanks basher for resizing them pics

could of been worse for the bike, i usualy have it covered with 3 blankets on it. that would of sucked.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 25 2009, 10:13 AM~14578624
> *thanks basher for resizing them pics
> 
> could of been worse for the bike, i usualy have it covered with 3 blankets on it. that would of sucked.
> *


I was just telling Mike yesterday how you probably said Fuck water drops in your paint, your going for the smoke affect in your paint. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 25 2009, 10:13 AM~14578624
> *thanks basher for resizing them pics
> 
> could of been worse for the bike, i usualy have it covered with 3 blankets on it. that would of sucked.
> *


no worries homie..

yup it would of been worse  
i still see hope in the bike tho :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2009, 09:38 AM~14578735
> *I was just telling Mike yesterday how you probably said Fuck water drops in your paint, your going for the smoke affect in your paint.  :biggrin:
> *


wim did some smoke airbrushing around the skulls. :0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

have u tryed cleaning it up yet


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 25 2009, 06:22 PM~14581459
> *have u tryed cleaning it up yet
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Finally brought her home. Been cleaning for a few hours now and all my chrome is now nickel. all nasty gunk on there turned into a abrasive. Also Cleaned the frame and I'm not thrilled with the results. :angry: tommorow ima continue the rest.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 25 2009, 11:02 AM~14578226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i feel sick now


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 25 2009, 01:40 PM~15460945
> *i feel sick now
> *


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Only good news for today is my paint cleaned up real nice!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Pics?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 25 2009, 01:45 PM~15461561
> *Only good news for today is my paint cleaned up real nice!!
> *


thats good to hear bro get some murals done on it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 25 2009, 06:55 PM~15463735
> *thats good to hear bro get some murals done on it
> *


Thats what I was thinking. Frame still looks like glass.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 25 2009, 08:42 PM~15464359
> *Thats what I was thinking. Frame still looks like glass.
> *


thats good im glad there was hope bro but u really coudnt tell whit the smoke all u need is to rechrome huh


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 25 2009, 01:45 PM~15461561
> *Only good news for today is my paint cleaned up real nice!!
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 25 2009, 07:54 PM~15464546
> *thats good im glad there was hope bro but u really coudnt tell whit the smoke all u need is to rechrome huh
> *


yea just plating and redo my rims.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 25 2009, 12:45 PM~15461561
> *Only good news for today is my paint cleaned up real nice!!
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 26 2009, 08:49 AM~15468465
> *yea just plating and redo my rims.
> *


send all ur parts to gilly so he can take them to showtime


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2009, 03:27 AM~15520324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS SAD


HOPE U COME OUT STRONGER THIS TIME HOMIE


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2009, 12:27 AM~15520324
> *
> 
> 
> ...



so....... when is "up in smoke 2" and "Burnt toast" coming out?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 30 2009, 11:27 PM~15520324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  man I feel like shit.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 24 2009, 11:46 AM~15766915
> * man I feel like shit.
> *


its ok bro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 24 2009, 10:55 AM~15766994
> *its ok bro
> *


yea, atleast I still got something to work with. Ima take it to our clubs toy drive in two weeks before I take it apart.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 24 2009, 12:08 PM~15767111
> *yea, atleast I still got something to work with. Ima take it to our clubs toy drive in two weeks before I take it apart.
> *


that would be cool bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Nov 24 2009, 11:42 AM~15766872
> *so....... when is "up in smoke 2" and "Burnt toast" coming out?
> *


Should be ready for the Vallejo show.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

to the people that don't know, nothing is for sale....


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

ill give you 250 for the bike


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 5 2010, 10:05 PM~16197278
> *ill give you 250 for the bike
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 5 2010, 08:05 PM~16197278
> *ill give you 250 for the bike
> *


I'll give you a big NO.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2010, 09:56 PM~16197116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bike still looks good burn ..!!!,,,


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2010, 08:20 PM~16197498
> *I'll give you a big NO.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 5 2010, 08:29 PM~16197649
> *
> *


is that your Caprice? Looks dope.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2010, 08:50 PM~16197951
> *is that your Caprice? Looks dope.
> *


nope mine still needs work :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 5 2010, 10:53 PM~16197985
> *nope mine still needs work  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Big Boy Basher Bought him a Box!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 5 2010, 08:56 PM~16198039
> *Big Boy Basher Bought him a Box!!! :cheesy:
> *


 coming home in a couple of weeks :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 5 2010, 10:53 PM~16197985
> *nope mine still needs work  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Player bash


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 5 2010, 08:53 PM~16197985
> *nope mine still needs work  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


2doors.  man Ima be looking for a real car soon, thinking of a regal or a el camino to throw the bike in the back.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2010, 09:11 PM~16198265
> *2doors.  man Ima be looking for a real car soon, thinking of a regal or a el camino to throw the bike in the back.
> *


i really wanted to get a eclo for my first low low but this caprice came in my way so i went for it :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 5 2010, 09:05 PM~16198164
> *Player bash
> *


sup homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Jan 5 2010, 10:58 PM~16198062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elco


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 04:44 PM~16217956
> *When, WHere?
> Elco
> *


x elks :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:wow: hno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

took it apart today. Bearing cups came out clean. Might send stuff to the chromer soon.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

how much for the parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2010, 05:10 PM~16228938
> *how much for the parts
> *


X 707


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

250


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

mayne


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2010, 04:18 PM~16229029
> *mayne
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk it raw.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 15 2010, 10:32 PM~16901222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------

